# Down River is now open on Sundays



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We are now open "Summer Hours," and new for 2015 - we are open on Sundays as well:

Monday – Friday: 9:00 am – 7:00 pm MST
Saturday: 10:00 am – 5:00 pm MST
Sunday: 10:00 am – 4:00 pm MST

Down River Equipment Company | Quality Rafts, Catarafts, Kayaks, and All the River Gear You Need


----------

